# In Scotland



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

That beautiful yellow broom on pic No. 12 is like sunglow on a rainy day.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

diddyD said:


> Very nice.^





yansa said:


> That beautiful yellow broom on pic No. 12 is like sunglow on a rainy day.


thank you *diddyD*&*yansa*!!


===================================



*Portree* (Scottish Gaelic: Port Rìgh, pronounced [pʰɔrˠʃt̪ˈtʰɾiː]) is the largest town on Skye in the Inner Hebrides of Scotland. It is the location for the only secondary school on the Island, Portree High school. Public transport services are limited to buses.
Portree has a harbour, fringed by cliffs, with a pier designed by Thomas Telford.
Attractions in the town include the Àros centre which celebrates the island's Gaelic heritage. Further arts provision is made through arts organisation ATLAS Arts, a Creative Scotland regularly-funded organisation. The town also serves as a centre for tourists exploring the island.
The Royal Hotel is the site of MacNab's Inn, the last meeting place of Flora MacDonald and Bonnie Prince Charlie in 1746.
The town plays host to the Isle of Skye's shinty club, Skye Camanachd.
Around 939 people (37.72% of the population) can speak Scottish Gaelic.















































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice shots of a beautiful place.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

There is some very nice scenery - nice update.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful photos of this coastal town.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

madonnagirl said:


> nice shots of a beautiful place.





diddyD said:


> There is some very nice scenery - nice update.





DaveF12 said:


> beautiful photos of this coastal town.


thank you guys! this is the last my post of so beautiful Scottish Highlands 


===========================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Some dramatic scenery. A beautiful part of the UK.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful landscape & weather! 
I particularly love the materials in #42 / 2+3


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

paul62 said:


> Some dramatic scenery. A beautiful part of the UK.





diddyD said:


> Nice update





yansa said:


> Beautiful landscape & weather!
> I particularly love the materials in #42 / 2+3





El_Greco said:


> Beautiful!


thank you very much guys for your comments, likes and viewing!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Edinburgh*

Capital of Scotland
Hilly Edinburgh, Scotland's capital, has a medieval Old Town and an elegant Georgian New Town, with gardens and neoclassical buildings. It's home to Arthur’s Seat, an extinct volcano in Holyrood Park with sweeping views from its peak. Looming over the city is hilltop Edinburgh Castle, home to Scotland’s crown jewels and the Stone of Destiny, traditionally used in the coronation of Scottish rulers.


==========================================










































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, Lithuania*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine impressions, Leon!
To take out one detail: The wonderful wall in pic No. 7.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice pics.


----------



## Beccaaa (Oct 21, 2015)

Beautiful Scotland ❤❤


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates from Scotland :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

yansa said:


> Fine impressions, Leon!
> To take out one detail: The wonderful wall in pic No. 7.





diddyD said:


> Very nice pics.





Beccaaa said:


> Beautiful Scotland ❤❤





christos-greece said:


> Beautiful, very nice updates from Scotland :cheers:


thank you guys for your friendly comments! much appreciated.


=========================================================





































































































​

.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Leongname said:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...


 Wow... one of the most beautiful Castle walls that I've ever seen.​ Love the dark / light, big /small stones which make a lively impression. kay: 
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great, atmospheric photos!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful pics, Leon!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> General Electric said:
> 
> 
> > Edinburgh look great, really impressive! Awesome pictures kay:
> ...


thanks guys, much appreciated!


========================================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Fantastic city & pics, Leon!


----------



## david.tran991 (Aug 29, 2016)

I luv Scotland, calm & cold but nice


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

They are very nice pics.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful updates from Scotland, dear Leon! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Really magnificent


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> shik2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic city & pics, Leon!
> ...


thank you guys for your comments&likes :cheers:


========================================




































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Scotland :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful stone walls, beautiful pics! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

that cluster of really old buildings (castle/fort) is a gem that's worth to be explored.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice and clear photos of a beautiful city.


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Looks so beautiful in Scotland. I want to visit Edinburgh soon.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> > Great, very nice updates from Scotland :cheers:
> ...


thank you very much guys for your viewings&comments&likes
much appreciated!
:cheers1:

p.s. Edinburgh castle is really worth visiting since the whole complex is open to the public and it's in super condition. the location of the castle in the centre of the capital city is spectacular. this was probably the best historic castle visit ever. worth to visit. glad we went.


==========================================








































































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

^^ kay: !


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A phantastic update, dear Leon - love it !! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

WOW! Very interesting new set, Leon.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Edinburgh*

*Igor*, *Silvia*, *Robert*, thanks guys! :cheers1:


====================================





































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice updates kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you GE!

=========================














































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_EnglandIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates with beautiful street in #104/6, Leon! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice and wonderful city...I noticed the Bedlam theatre looks like a church, was it once a church?


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

I love Scotland a lot. Great shots


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

A must visit! :cheers2:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful! I like the natural colors of the buildings.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures, Leon!
Architecture in scotland is fascinating!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> yansa said:
> 
> 
> > Great updates with beautiful street in #104/6, Leon! kay:
> ...





capricorn2000 said:


> nice and wonderful city...I noticed the Bedlam theatre looks like a church, was it once a church?


Bedlam Theatre is a unique, entirely student-run theatre in the centre of Edinburgh. Clearly visible from Edinburgh’s Royal Mile in the heart of the city, Bedlam is a fully operational 90-seat theatre housed in an imposing neo-gothic church.


thank you guys for your attention to my thread, much appreciated :cheers1:

also thanks all for viewing&likes!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Gretna Green* is a village in the south of Scotland famous for runaway weddings. It is in Dumfries and Galloway, near the mouth of the River Esk and was historically the first village in Scotland, following the old coaching route from London to Edinburgh, and is near the border of Scotland with England. 


_we popped in Gretna Green on our way to Scotland and pleasantly surprised to see so lovely sculpture garden and Blacksmiths courtyard. the museum is really interesting and this place itself is setup around the history of Gretna. good photo opportunities around the site. there are a few shops and restaurants at the site. it does get busy but worth a stop for 30 minutes just for the photos. we also enjoyed a wee bit of whisky tasting!_


============================================










































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love this update, Leon! kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Gretna Green II*



yansa said:


> Love this update, Leon! kay:


thank you 


=========================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Gretna Green III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Gretna Green IV*























































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely place and superb pics, Leon! :applause:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Another nice update.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice new sets full of art and traditions, Leon!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

I remember that irresistible gift shop at Gretna from years ago, Leon. Looks like it's even more fun today!


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely photos, like the pastoral side.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

yansa said:


> The close up of the male deer is phantastic! :applause:


thank you Silvia! you know I will not stand in his way :runaway: :lol:



Benonie said:


> Thank you Leon, for this great update. We're planning a second visit to Scotland next year, so I'm looking forward to the next pictures!


you've visited so many different places Ben, I'm impressed!





Gratteciel said:


> About the photo of the bagpiper, those elegant Scottish costumes must be quite expensive.


It's scary to imagine :nuts: like mexican national dress too 
thank you Robert!




> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> > Great, very nice updates :cheers:
> ...


*Christos*, *Roman*, '*capricorn*', '*danmartin*' thanks a lot for your attention :cheers1: 


==================================================



































































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

_HANGING TOWER or BALVENIE PILLAR_: The pillar was erected by the Second Duke of Atholl in 1755 to mark the place where executions took place in accordance with his own Regalian Jurisdiction. The jurisdiction of the Earls of Atholl, which covered all criminal cases in Atholl except high treason, was extensive until such Heritable Jurisdictions were abolished in 1747.





































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Leongname said:


> thank you Silvia! you know I will not stand in his way :runaway: :lol:


:lol: :lol:

Nice update, and I love those Scottish Highland Cattle! kay:

Remember a situation long ago - my parents and me in our old VW Beetle
were driving slowly through "Safaripark Gaenserndorf", when I detected that
one of those Highland Cattle was following our car very closely. 

My mother looked back and said to my father: "Drive quicker!" :lol:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Hercules garden*



yansa said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nice update, and I love those Scottish Highland Cattle! kay:
> 
> ...


thank you Silvia!
nice story  could be like here https://youtu.be/yeaztQK9If0 


====================================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Hercules garden II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Hercules garden III*









































































































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)I

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)IBeautiful_England_and_WalesIMonschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)ILake_DistrictIBallybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)I 

Amsterdam, ValkenburgIBath_Gloucester(SouthWest England)ICaernarfon Castle(Wales)ILlandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales)IConwy Castle(Wales)IVilnius, LithuaniaI

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for the lion-opens-door-video, Leon! 
I would have got a nervous breakdown! :lol:

You have done wonderful updates kay: with lovely animal pics, beautiful delphinium
and white rose, nice stone figures, and my favourite is this one:



Leongname said:


> ​
> 
> .
> .
> .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice new sets, Leon!
Beautiful and peaceful garden. I have always liked the combination of nature and art in the parks and gardens.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

wow! beautiful shots of the animals, the meadows, the castle and the country roads.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful pics Leon! Love them all.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Absolutely charming!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful, like those serene atmosphere of the countryside.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Pitlochry*

thank you all for your viewing, comments and likes :cheers1:


==============================================


*Pitlochry* _(Baile Chloichridh or Baile Chloichrigh in Gaelic) is a burgh in the county of Perthshire in Scotland, lying on the River Tummel. It is administered as part of the council area of Perth and Kinross, and has a population of 2,776, according to the 2011 census.
_

_It is largely a Victorian town, which developed into a tourist resort because of Queen Victoria visiting the area in 1842 and the arrival of the railway in 1863. It remains a popular tourist resort today and is particularly known as a centre for hillwalking, surrounded by mountains such as Ben Vrackie and Schiehallion. The town has retained many stone Victorian buildings, and the main street has an unusual period cast iron canopy over one side. Wiki_

_Pitlochry is the most geared-up base from which to enjoy it. It’s been a bustling mountain resort since the railways arrived in 1863, and these days manages to be both a cozy favourite for tourists who enjoy browsing in its woolen mills ..... and, after a bracing mountain walk adults can enjoy a warming dram of malt whiskey after a tour at one of the two local distilleries, Edradour and Blair Athol._





































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Pitlochry II*













































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A concrete block made by a countess! Love that quirky eye of yours, Leon!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

:lol: One of many favourites, dear Leon! kay:



Leongname said:


> ​
> 
> .
> .
> .


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful and relaxing to look at these nice shots of the countryside with the animals.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It's good to touch the green, green grass of... Scotland.

Great set Leon! kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Pitlochry - Ben-y-vrackie III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Pitlochry - Ben-y-vrackie IV*













































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Pitlochry - Ben-y-vrackie V*



































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Leon, thank you for this wonderful updates - it was a great joy to see these
beautiful pics, especially the forest and the plants! kay:
Foxglove and fern, what a fine couple... 
Both plants of our legends and used by the Medieval and Renaissance "witches".



Leongname said:


> ​


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice update, Leon! 
Beautiful landscapes... everything looks so green.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful set, Leon!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

yansa said:


> Leon, thank you for this wonderful updates - it was a great joy to see these
> beautiful pics, especially the forest and the plants! kay:
> *Foxglove and fern, what a fine couple...*
> Both plants of our legends and used by the Medieval and Renaissance "witches".


thank you Silvia! Foxglove and fern, they often grow together. a romantic union 



> Gratteciel said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice update, Leon!
> ...


thank you Robert and Nicholas, much appreciated!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice forest shots....green and relaxing.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Pitlochry - Ben-y-vrackie I*























































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Pitlochry - Ben-y-vrackie II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Pitlochry - Ben-y-vrackie III*



































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Amazing landscapes. I love this photo:



>


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

So wonderfull! Thanks guys, Blessings from Austria.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new sets, Leon!
The 189/3 is really beautiful. The contrast of colors in the landscape I loved. In fact, the whole set is fantastic.
Sets 190 and 191 are also beautiful. And the castle, just wow!
That place is so beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful pics from this hiking tour, Leon! :applause:
This lovely place is one of my favourites, I would stay there for a time...



Leongname said:


> ​


​


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Lush, green and beautiful.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Pitlochry - Ben-y-vrackie & Loch a'Choire I*

^^ thank you guys, much appreciated :cheers2:


==========================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Pitlochry - Ben-y-vrackie & Loch a'Choire II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Pitlochry - Ben-y-vrackie & Loch a'Choire III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Pitlochry - Ben-y-vrackie & Loch a'Choire IV*

























































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Scotland :cheers:


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Such a beautiful country...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Scotland its indeed a great, beautiful country; we would like to see more updates, Leon


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Pitlochry I*

Abid, Christos, :cheers2:


================================












































































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Pitlochry II*

































































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more... if it possible


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful shots, Leon! Lovely nature pics, cute little houses. kay:
I also would love to see more, if possible.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, Leon!
I love seeing places with so much green!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Ah, beautiful Scotland! I can see where our stone cottages came from. Season's greetings from Dundas, Leon.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

> christos-greece said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:
> ...


thank you very much guys. very appreciated. cheers!


============================================


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

.



*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## JBsam (Apr 4, 2020)

Definitely a place I would love to visit


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I enjoyed every single picture!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Christos, GBsam, Robert, 🍻 🍻 🍻 


=============================


_*Glenturret Distillery I *_


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Glenturret Distillery II *


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Glenturret Distillery III *



































































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)

Lake Garda (Italy) I Canary Islands (Spain)

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos and especially the *famous grouse* ones


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks Christos 🍻


==================


*Killin, Village in Scotland I*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Killin, Village in Scotland II*




































































































​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Killin, Village in Scotland III*



































































































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

_thanks Christos 🍻 _


*Killin, Village in Scotland IV *

































































































































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Scotland


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks Christos 🍺 


===============


*Killin, Village in Scotland V *


*





























































































































































*​
*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Edinburgh I*


































































































​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)
Budapest (Hungary)

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Scotland


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful new set, Leon!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Christos, Robert, thanks guys! 🍻 🍻


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Edinburgh II*











































































































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Edinburgh III*












































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)
Budapest (Hungary)

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_
*In Scotland*


----------

